# Advice needed!



## stamy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm new to all this and came across this site and thought it was an excellent way to share stories and get advice.  My partner and i want to start a family and until we started looking into it didn't realise how truly hard this would be.  We've done a lot of research and have decided to try a clinic in denmark possibly? The Diers Klinik? I was wondering if any of you ladies have had experience with them?  We phoned the London Women's Clinic and they seemed a bit rude? Has anyone else had this experience.  We are hoping to undergo IUI, we're hoping this should work? But i guess you never know, We are in our twenties and i've read the chances are higher?  Anyway some advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome!! Denmark, that's a big decision, don't think I could cope with the travelling involved (scared of flying).

It is a hard process financially & emotionally but the way I see it the result (keeping my fingers crossed) will outweigh the cost.

I am based in Leicester (Leicester Fertility Clinic) and am happy with the service so far (I've had 1 IUI - BFN). Currently on cycle number 2. I'll have to have a break if this one doesn't work to save money although DW reckons she will stick it on her credit card (I'm not keen).

I think fertility drops after 35, then drops again after 40 etc. I'm sure someone who knows more than me will be along soon!!

Everyone is lovely on here so good luck & let us know how you get on.


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Stamy, 

welcome to FF. You'll love it around here, everyone is friendly and willing to help, other advice and lots of support. You will find you may get a little addicted though 

We were in contact with a Diers Klinik in Denmark and had chosen our sperm donor through ESB website, and had signed upto their 3mth trial with unlimited access where you can download all info about the donor, personality test, medical history on family and them, get a baby photo of the donor and a voice interview in english. Whic we thought was a nice little touch to add to the baby folder/file for when they were older!

Unfortunately, I'm struggling with unregular AF, ovulation and hormones etc, andthe clinic is only natural IUI. So our GP referred us locally to JR in Oxford, for further tests. Where we are no on the Egg Sharing/IVF scheme...hopefully starting to DR soon after our next appointment in 2 weeks.

If we could have we would have still looked at using DK, we had our telephone consulation with Liza, and I obtained all the tests required from our GP free of charge which I sent them prior to the consultation. This is when I found out i had slight PCOS (confirmed this monday)! 

No we are local, we don't know how we would have ever gotten our surge to have worked with a clinic abroad. The costs wouldn't have been any cheaper due to requiring last minute flights and hotels. It's bad enough at the moment going for appointments.!!!

We know they are great from the personall experience to date, and a family friend has also used DK and become succesful in acheiving a baby boy! I think alot of it is a very personal choice, and if we could have stayed natural we would have done....but realising so much is on your door step makes you look and think twice about going to another country. if it's due to lack of sperm, you can still import from ESB if need to!!!

Havea search on Diers Klinik and see what you can find.....thats what I did and ended up coming along to this site, and finding out there are soooo many people in the same situation!!!

All the best

Lorna
xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

HI Stamy

Welcome to FF!! 

We looked at DK also after speaking with misspie but found with importing sperm its actually quite expensive and a bit of a mare with traveling...

If you look at clinics outside london prices drop alot and not all clinic have a wait on sperm..

Where are u guys from?

EM x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Stamy!!

Welcome to FF and to the LGBT board! I cant help you with Denmark but we have a board for ladies having tx there here on FF.... Here is the link

*Denmark ~ *CLICK HERE

Good luck with your journey
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi

I'm not nearly so organised as you so have no idea of the pro's of going to Denmark or what your protocol and requirements are so I can only say how it worked for us and hope this is of help to you.  We had IVF with sperm supplied by the clinic it was really useful to use a local clinic.  While they were monitoring my ovaries during treatment I was attending at least every other day for scans, which resulted in a few alterations to my medication levels.  They had fairly flexible hours so neither me or my partner needed any time off work.  We didn't experience any homophobia at all and our wait for sperm was only 3 months.  If it works first time and it's straightforward I guess going to Denmark would make it feel more like an exciting adventure.  If it takes a few attempts I imagine it would feel more of an expensive palaver.  

Hope this helps.


----------

